
Django Sprint to 1.0 release - Come to Sausalito 7/18 - ivankirigin
http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/SprintSausalitoJuly2008
======
tpiep
Anybody here participating in this or contributing to Django in general?

~~~
ivankirigin
I'm probably going to attend. Tipjoy is built in Django: <http://tipjoy.com>

